# DaYan III: LingYun review



## Son Jeong Sang (Sep 2, 2010)

Left : DaYan III: LingYun / Right : DaYan II : Guhong






Left : DaYan III: LingYun / Right : DaYan II : Guhong
LingYun is smaller than Guhong.
LingYun size is similar to Guojia 5(國甲5).






Left : DaYan III: LingYun / Right : DaYan II : Guhong
Edge pieces of LingYun have rail systems. So it feels smooth. 





Left : DaYan III: LingYun / Right : DaYan II : Guhong
Corner piece midline of LingYun is thinner than that of Guhong.





Left : DaYan III: LingYun / Right : DaYan II : Guhong
Center cap is almost same.





Left : DaYan III: LingYun / Right : DaYan II : Guhong
Center piece is so different. 





DaYan III: LingYun 





DaYan II : Guhong


LingYun is small, light and quiet.

I can't upload video.... so I link my blog below.

http://www.cyworld.com/partoo/4520993

I bought LingYun in Witeden. But it was sold out.

Importantly, my LingYun isn't a official product but a prototype.







3x3x3


black A(I)/ Orange A(I)/black A(II)/black A(II-SV)/black A(III)/black A(III-SV)/pink A(III-SV)/black A(IV)/black A(IV-SV)/ black A(V) two pieces /black A(V-memory)/black A(V-haiyan) /mini black A/ micro black A/

silver B/green C(I)/black C(II)/black D(I)/mini white D/green grow in the dark D(I-SV)/white D(II-SV)/white E aka Diansheng/black F(I) two pieces/ blue F(I) two pieces / pink F(I) two pieces/

transparent green F(I)/ gray F(I) / white F(I) / black F(II)/ dealextreme transparent green / rubiks original / rubiks 25th six pieces/ JSK / Mufang black/

Maru deepblue black three pieces / Maru deepblue gold / maru deepblue yellow / Edison white / Edison yellow / Edison pink / Joy cube black /Genius black / C4Y black / C4Y red / C4Y gas assisted black / SO cube black /

Dayan(I) black / Dayan(II) color/ Dayan(II) white / Dayan(II) black / Dayan(III) black/ Ghost hand(I) black / Ghost hand(II) black/幻影小丸号/圣手black/智胜(I) transparent/ 智胜(II) black / QJ black sealed version/ QJ black / 百变魔王/ 国佳 transparent red/ FENYI black /YJ 速拧王 black/ Nobel black/


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 2, 2010)

omg smaller size..that's all I need. I'm gonna buy this


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Sep 2, 2010)

ohh you're korean too?
Where'd you get the cube???


----------



## koreancuber (Sep 2, 2010)

KOREANS! 

THIS is the review I tried to post. Here it is!


----------



## Doughnut (Sep 2, 2010)

Whish one do you prefer?
Lockups on both?
Edge popp on both?


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Sep 2, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> ohh you're korean too?
> Where'd you get the cube???



Yes, I am korean. I live in Seoul.

I bought this in http://www.witeden.com 

but it was sold out...


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Sep 2, 2010)

Doughnut said:


> Whish one do you prefer?
> Lockups on both?
> Edge popp on both?



I think LingYun is better.

Edge popping is decreased.


----------



## nathanajah (Sep 7, 2010)

Quiet?? Nooooo


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 7, 2010)

he is upgrading the site right nao


----------



## chikato_tan (Sep 7, 2010)

where did you buy this cube ????


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

chikato_tan said:


> where did you buy this cube ????



Not sure if serious...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 9, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> chikato_tan said:
> 
> 
> > where did you buy this cube ????
> ...



Maybe he is.

He bought on Witeden


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

they are back in stock on witeden, I bought 2 =P

Edit: anyone know how long shipping will take?


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 12, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> they are back in stock on witeden, I bought 2 =P
> 
> Edit: anyone know how long shipping will take?


 When I ordered from there, shipping took a little over a week.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG ITS SMALLER. a small kitten likes.

hopefully it's good for OH. I really need a smaller cube =D


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you both.
UKSpeedCuber, won't you be at the Bristol Open? I'll let everyone have a go with it if they want, and I'll probably trade the second one.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> Thank you both.
> UKSpeedCuber, won't you be at the Bristol Open? I'll let everyone have a go with it if they want, and I'll probably trade the second one.



What colour did you get?


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

both white


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm getting one on wednesday.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

Ooooh. Stick my name on the trade/buy list if possible please. I'm VERY interested in one.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

no problem, I'd rather trade then sell it though


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

what would you be looking to trade for?


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

big cubes/big puzzles, weird puzzles, but I'm flexible


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's what I have to trade.

I also have a fairly good YJ 4x4 with QJ tiles.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

could I trade for the skewb ultimate, and buy the skewb?


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

sure man - £1 for the skewb lol. Really.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

done deal! if the others are for sale as welll I'm interested in a few

Edit: I would buy the 4x4, mirror cube, floppy and hollow.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm putting some items on ebay as we speak. my username is jamesdeanludlow.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

ok, if I can't order them (because my dad thinks I have too many cubes) and they dont sell, could I buy them at Bristol?


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2010)

For sure.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

could you put the link to your ebay page please


----------



## splinteh (Sep 12, 2010)

You need to make a vid with you solving all your 3x3's


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

who?


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> could you put the link to your ebay page please


This. Because I wanna see it but because ebay's stupid it won't let you search for seller names. ¬_¬


----------



## yockee (Jan 20, 2011)

Just one question: Where on earth did you get the A IV-SV????? The only one I've ever seen was on a video from Jefferey from Icubemart. He said Alpha sent him one, but they were never going to sell it. It sounded weird though, because why would they make a cube they were never going to sell? I really want that cube. That, and the A I- SV.


----------

